# new member



## bigbass (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello my name is Paul,glad to be in the forum.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*bigbass* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## VonEric (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm new too but Welcome


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## big60235 (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------



## brian lee (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome!!!  I'm fairly new too, you'll see that IM members are very knowledgeable and helpfull.


----------

